# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Các bước công chứng dịch thuật đúng chuẩn

## Trans24h

Các loại tài liệu hiện nay trên thị trường ngày càng đa dạng. Đây là lý do mà ngành dịch thuật chưa từng hết nóng. Nắm rõ được quy trình dịch tài liệu sao cho tốt và dễ dàng chính là bí quyết giúp các dịch thuật viên dịch thuật chuẩn và có thể trở thành chuyên gia trong lĩnh vực này.
Bước một: Phân tích tài liệu cần dịch thuật
Sau khi nhận được tài liệu cần dịch, nhân viên điều hành dự án nghiên cứu tính chuyên ngành của tài liệu, thời hạn hoàn thành, bảng thuật ngữ, các yêu cầu của khách hàng v.v để lựa chọn nhóm dịch và phân bổ thời gian phù hợp.

Xem thêm: *dịch và công chứng online*

Việc nghiên cứu tính chuyên ngành giúp nhân viên điều hành và quản lý có thể phân cho nhóm dịch thuật có kiến thức tốt về chuyên ngành này. Nhờ đấy bản dịch sẽ đã đạt được tính chuẩn xác cao nhất và mang tới sự hài lòng cho khách hàng.


Bước hai: Lập kế hoạch thực hiện dịch thuật nhanh
Nhân viên dự án lập kế hoạch thực hiện và bàn giao cho một nhóm dịch thuật và hiệu đính cung cấp được tính chuyên ngành, yêu cầu chất lượng và tiến độ của dự án cần dịch.

Nhân viên dự án phải đảm bảo chắc chắn các nhân viên của mình phải thực hiện đúng tiến trình và có chất lượng tốt.
Bước ba: Biên dịch viên tiến hành dịch thuật
Các biên dịch viên thống nhất thuật ngữ chuyên ngành trong tài liệu, lập một bản danh sách các từ cần chú ý để bản dịch được hoàn thiện nhất. Sau đó bắt đầu tiến hành dịch.
Bướcc bốn: Hiệu đính lại các tài liệu để chuẩn chỉnh hơn
Các biên dịch viên dịch xong chuyển cho nhân viên hiệu đính thống nhất, chỉnh sửa và chuẩn hóa tài liệu. đây chính là khâu quan trọng vì có khả năng sàng lọc được nhiều nhất các lỗi lớn nhỏ, những sai sót trong bài viết.
Bước năm: Đọc sửa và trình bày bản dịch
Sau khi hoàn thành bản dịch và hiệu đính, trưởng nhóm dịch thuật tiến hành đọc sửa và format lại tài liệu lần cuối để chuyển bản dịch hoàn chỉnh cho nhân viên dự án.
Bước sáu: Kiểm tra tài liệu dịch thuật
Nhân viên dự án nhận lại bản dịch từ trưởng nhóm dịch và kiểm tra tài liệu lần cuối, nếu phát hiện có sai sót sẽ chuyển ngay cho trưởng nhóm dịch tiến hành chỉnh sửa lại.
Bước bảy: Bàn giao tài liệu tới tay khách hàng
Nhân viên dự án giao tài liệu đã hoàn sang cho khách hàng theo đúng thời hạn và phương thức giao nhận đã thỏa thuận.
Bước tám: Chỉnh sửa theo yêu cầu không nằm ngoài nội dung chính
Nếu khách hàng phát hiện bản dịch có thiếu sót hoặc cần bổ sung thêm, nhân viên dự án chịu nhiệm vụ tiếp nhận phản hồi, yêu cầu của khách hàng và tiến hành cho chỉnh sửa kịp thời.

Đây chính là 8 bước hoàn chỉnh nhất để tiến hành để có một bản dịch hoàn chỉnh tài liệu nhất và giao nó cho khách hàng. Nhờ đây mà dịch thuật không còn là một thách thức quá lớn đối với cả dịch thuật viên lẫn khách hàng có nhu cầu.

Liên hệ: 0948944222

----------

